
Woman claims she owns the sun and sues eBay - jeffmould
http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/29256168/woman-who-claims-she-owns-the-sun-sues-ebay
======
ankurdhama
Well, everyone needs to do something in life otherwise they would be bored to
death.

------
elektromekatron
I believe all the relevant law is to do with registration of unclaimed land
surface, otherwise you could claim a meter squared of international water
without fixing something there. The surface of the sun is definitely more a
kind of sea.

